# Surface cleaner does it really sace time



## buddy26 (Dec 17, 2011)

Was wondering if any of you guys use a surface cleaner when power washing concrete driveways 
I do a lot of concrete sealing I was wondering if it would be any faster with one instead of using the wand. I have two houses to do really big jobs need to get done really quick any info would be helpful and if so which brand u recommend 
Thanks


----------



## davedrew (Mar 8, 2011)

buddy26 said:


> was wondering if it would be any faster
> Thanks


six of one, half dozen of the other.

Depends on what you're trying to remove.

I always just pressure washed. If you use chemicals, you'll need to make sure those are all washed off, and that could take a lot more work.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

its way faster for cement we have a whisper classic, driveways that used to take 4 hrs with a wnad are done in a hour now


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*Surface Cleaners.. are on the "very cool tools" Hot list..*

In the past 30 years I've been helping at their jobsites,
I've heard insistently, that contract cleaners find the Mosmatic swivel the most reliable and serviceable.
They are easy to rebuild on the tailgate, and reliable in the first place. Several brands of surface cleaners use them.

The MOST important 2 things to know about cleaning equipment, are..
1. the *components used to make* the "systems" are made for reliability, or are inconsiderate of *reliability.* 
2. and how well the systems and tools are "tuned *for" the efficiencies required at "the jobsite*".. 

I am giving you the "long answer" here, because you asked the most honest and direct question,
and I am a technical guy that feeds answers..

the above was about reliability, and long-term-low-cost.
This is about functionality..
A Rotating Spray Arm type affect in cleaning spreads the "impact on the surface" around a larger area,
but how it hits relative to workspeed.. also incorporates "ease of use"..
Here's the point..
If you're removing gum, or chipping paint.. you need direct force, with narrow spray-angles.. 
..a Turbo Nozzle is "amazing" for this.
When cleaning a large surface.. coverage AKA.. workspeed, is
the compromise between chipping-effect and not having zebra-stripes
..or other brush-strokes left in the resulting look on the surface. 

Your example is seal-coat prep..
getting an "even clean" is critical..
A rotating spray arm makes good sense ..and amazing workspeed..
ALL the *fast* guys *use* the surface cleaner..
and use a "matched" version with the right spray-angle for the application.
Not all your competition understands this.

If you want to go even faster..
a Vacuuming Version Surface Cleaner means..
NO overspray,
NO rinsing, (thus.. *another* *increase* in *workspeed*,)
But *less clean-up* effort (..as it all sucked up!),
and you enjoy improved profitability on the jobsite. 

"Instant Capture" is the MOST profitable,
..and the BEST tool for elevating your business image from the competition..
Just consider the "Compelling Demonstration" you will do..
The last guy "blew crap everywhere",
and left zebra-stripes "gone wild" in the last job he did.
You come in with a look of professionalism,
tools that support that image,
procedures and BMP's that are "sustainable".
and a style that is perceived as "Competitive" for productivity..
The customer will PAY MORE for a PRO,
or he does NOT understand "sustainable relationships".
Choose your commitments wisely, and
Choose your tools Wisely..
..It is all about what the jobsite requires for you to be MOST *competitive*ly Profit*able*.

While your competition tries to do as little as possible for the commitments at hand,
Doing really GOOD, efficient work,
with an environmentally friendly twist..
..is Fast, Effective, well paid, and gets the best referrals and repeat business.
Surface cleaners are good, but
*Instant-Capture* Vacuuming Surface cleaners pay for themselves,
.. and as soon as you have one, you will work faster, and do compelling demonstrations too.

If you want to see demonstrations of these kinds of tools,
come to one of the cleaning industry's events like this one.. 
..and meet lots of profitable contract cleaners.. some that put down LOTS of "sealer" profitably.

Thanks for reading this through.
Here's a video you will have to see..
It shows several tools used on the MOST demanding jobsites.


----------



## buddy26 (Dec 17, 2011)

Do they work well on washed agrit cause I also do a lot of them as well


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Much faster and more contained. You can use them on anything as long as you choose the correct pressure via nozzling.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

buddy26 said:


> Was wondering if any of you guys use a surface cleaner when power washing concrete driveways
> I do a lot of concrete sealing I was wondering if it would be any faster with one instead of using the wand. I have two houses to do really big jobs need to get done really quick any info would be helpful and if so which brand u recommend
> Thanks


i own a whirl-a-way. it works well

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/Store/images/Product/large/BE-1600WAW.jpg


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

I wouldn't clean concrete without one. Saves time, end job is more professional looking and saves your shoulders too.


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing (Oct 3, 2012)

*Paint brush vs roller*

Since this is a painting forum...would you rather paint a wall with a paint brush or a roller? Surface cleaners are that good..but hiring a pressure washing contractor is even better!:thumbup: I have several painters that come to me because I can wash a house and/or concrete way faster than they can plus they don't have more equipment to maintain or rent.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Cleaners coming out of the woodwork! :thumbup:


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Some pressure washers make $150 to $200/hr cleaning..
and with Instant Capture.. aka.. Vacuuming Version Surface Cleaners..
the markets for work are growing beyond belief.
..in fact..
A contract cleaner with Vacuum Reclaim equipment..
Is considered a 2nd responder..
In tornado and hurricane areas.. 
..insurance companies pay nicely for what you can do.
then, after the "health and safety hazards" are washed away..
you can drop on in with your painting crews..
It's called "Restoration". Eh?


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

You either have to be "really good" at something,
or you have to be really creative at your market.
I'm not that good at selling cheap,
but I'm Really good at custom systems, coaching people in moving their marketing forward,
.. and addressing equipment issues for faster profitability at the jobsite.
You need a "sustainable Relationship " with the customer, the jobsite, your equipment, and service.
..call me "old School"

Come to my next Wash Water Control seminar, and learn WAY more than "how to please a tree-hugger"

I'm not in this forum very often, but when I am, 
I'm here to help. Info is free. 
[email protected]


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Jerry whear and when is your next seminar??

thanks


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

call me.. I train all day long.
..in classroom setting.. we're working on a schedule for 2013 right now..
looking like..
possibly March in Las Vegas
June in Hawaii,
July in Seattle,
October in San Diego,
more inbetween..
call me..
You will make more money with my help.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

October in San Diego. I want to be there. How can I get more information I live about an hour away from S.D but would love going to your seminar.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

We'll have you,
and won't disappoint.

we may have another event sooner.
I'll put you on a waiting list.. Send me an e-mail to..
[email protected]


----------

